# Hauling hay with dump trailer



## boorcrestfarm18 (Apr 17, 2018)

most of our customers pick their hay up but theres a certain few need delivery how do i know what to charge for delivery and would a 7x14 dump trailer be enough trailer to haul bales with ?


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I deliver 95% of our hay, using a 8 x 12 dump stake bed on a F550. Works good for me.

Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Have not done any custom hauling myself for a few years but around here the current rate for a pickup truck/trailer combo is $2.00 to $2.50 per loaded mile. For a real truck it's closer to $4.00 per loaded mile.

You could pass these rates along to customers. It may motivate them to pick up their own hay.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

boorcrestfarm18 said:


> most of our customers pick their hay up but theres a certain few need delivery how do i know what to charge for delivery and would a 7x14 dump trailer be enough trailer to haul bales with ?


Kinda depends on how many bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk boorcrest.....
Just for clarification, a dump with sides or a stake body? rounds or squares?


----------



## boorcrestfarm18 (Apr 17, 2018)

It would be a dump with sides. Mostly small square. But once in a while people will come for a couple rounds


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Rounds really dont work well in a dump trailer, or anything with sides for that matter. Unless of course you buy a trailer/truck that is the exact multiple of the bale size. Jam the bales in tight and they dont come out when you dump....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

boorcrestfarm18 said:


> It would be a dump with sides. Mostly small square. But once in a while people will come for a couple rounds


Gotcha, initially thought were talking about rounds, that would work for three, but that's about it....depending on size of course. Would work ok for squares....don't jam em in and place a 50' rope in front of the trailer before loading, tie the ends of to their barn tilt the dump and drive off  always thinking of an easier way, can't help you on the loading however


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Pj trailers make a flatbed dump!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

boorcrestfarm18 said:


> It would be a dump with sides. Mostly small square. But once in a while people will come for a couple rounds


I do my local deliveries with just an f450 with a 7.5x10.5' bed hauling 98 bales. Whether the trailer size you're looking at will work will depend on what your customers want and whether it's enoigh efficiently per trip for what you're charging.


----------

